
Why Women Aren’t Buying Smartwatches - trextrex
http://www.racked.com/2016/1/12/10750446/smartwatches-women-apple-huawei-jawbone
======
infogulch
A: They're too big. Because physiology and fashion.

Women have smaller wrists on average. Women's watch fashion demands smaller
watches. Men's watch fashion often includes huge or very large watches.
Technology limits the minimum size of the technology, therefore it better
aligns with men's fashion and their (on average) bigger wrists.... for now.

------
steanne
Because i don't want something on my wrist. Sell me a pendant or a
pocketwatch.

------
BuckRogers
Could it be the same reason I don't have one? They're bad?

Once I can replace my phone with a "watch" or some form of wrist device, then
I'll be onboard.

------
itsthisjustin
The only smartwatch I ever see women with is a white Apple sport watch

